# Moving jaw on an all-foam head?



## Roccie (May 28, 2010)

I haven't really found any tutorials on this subject. Most are for balaclavas, and i don't want to make one that way.

So how would i make a moving jaw with elastic? I suck with most materials, but elastic is something i'm comfortable with. So anyone have a tutorial they can link me to for moving jaws on pure foam heads? Thanks!


----------



## Jesie (May 28, 2010)

Well... I know on mesh heads you can use metal rivets with rubber bands. I don't know how you would attach that to straight foam. Unless you made a strap of mesh over the top of yer head and glued it on.

I don't recommend sewing elastic stright on to foam, I attempted that once with just fabric and it tended to rip off and that was with little to no tension.

The only way I can think to do what yer asking is to use this technique:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgkWDBgITaU&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RlBcDYjJv-Y&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCFqNmgH84Q&feature=related

 but that means you'd have to start from scratch.


----------



## Roccie (May 28, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Well... I know on mesh heads you can use metal rivets with rubber bands. I don't know how you would attach that to straight foam. Unless you made a strap of mesh over the top of yer head and glued it on.
> 
> I don't recommend sewing elastic stright on to foam, I attempted that once with just fabric and it tended to rip off and that was with little to no tension.
> 
> ...



Those are the exact tutorials i'm using XD But that doesn't show how to make it have a moving jaw


----------



## Roccie (May 28, 2010)

Oh, someone on LJ sent me this. So in case someone wants to use this thread as reference for how to do it, here: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFVRq2Hpl9o

They make a moving jaw entirely out of foam, and its kinda cool!


----------



## Jesie (May 28, 2010)

That's the same chick in the first videos. The moving jaw works because the internal 'mask' is very tight on the head. Every time you move yer face the mask moves too. If you made the inside mask too loose it wont work, you need it to be as tight as you can comfortablely stand it for that trick to work.


----------



## Roccie (May 29, 2010)

Jesie said:


> That's the same chick in the first videos. The moving jaw works because the internal 'mask' is very tight on the head. Every time you move yer face the mask moves too. If you made the inside mask too loose it wont work, you need it to be as tight as you can comfortablely stand it for that trick to work.



It's not the same person... the person in the videos you sent me was Matrices. This is DrakonicKnightVZ, aka a Dragon furry while Matrices is canine.

And i see thats how it works, hence watching the video


----------



## RoseHexwit (May 31, 2010)

Umm, what if you stab the foam with two U-shaped pieces of wire and then put two hooks onto the jaw? Then all you have to do is position it so that the jaw rests under your chin and the hooks move when your jaw moves. :3


----------



## Roccie (Jun 1, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> Umm, what if you stab the foam with two U-shaped pieces of wire and then put two hooks onto the jaw? Then all you have to do is position it so that the jaw rests under your chin and the hooks move when your jaw moves. :3



Or do what that chick did and it's a 100% foam jaw. I don't really get what you're saying XD But that might be because i'm not creative like that. That girl's way involves nothing extra from a normal foam head, and it works great. So i'm satisfied


----------



## Glitch (Jun 2, 2010)

Well, I have a 100% foam head, and I have the moving jaw with elastic.

Old video is very old, but that's the mask (I touched it up last weekend, so it looks a lot better than it did there): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PY2KoL1sXus

All I did was cut the bottom jaw from the mask (it was originally attached as part of a static jaw) and mount it onto a strap of 1 1/2" (I believe) sport knit elastic. The elastic was hot-glued directly to the foam with a LOT of glue.
  It is a tight fit, and wonderfully articulated.  :V 

 Much better, imho, than the 100% foam jaw.  The plus, though, is that it's all one solid piece.  
Otherwise... eh...


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 2, 2010)

*face desk*

THIS WILL ANSWER ALL YOUR PROBLEMS

[yt]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZFVRq2Hpl9o&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZFVRq2Hpl9o&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------

